# GSD Discrimination.



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yesterday we took ty out to a park, he was hanging out on a line and there was this little girl with a ball (ty's fave) spinning around in circles throwing up her ball. Tyson offcourse was interested and stood there tail wagging a mile a minute, ears perked, eyes on ball. He was leashed about 10 ft away. Anyways , the mom starts pointing to ty and yelling to her husband about " that gsd giving her daughter the kill look. So we left. It bothered me. It was so rude and unnecessary.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah it's happened like that for me before but it has gotten much better. Kids are very interested in GSD's and most of them ask if mine are police dogs, that is if course after they run away from their parents who aren't watching them and run up to my dogs. Both of mine instantly sit when a kid comes at them. By the time the parents get there the kid is already schooled by me on how they should never do that with strange dogs, then I get an apology from the parents and the kids get a kiss from the dogs. What's odd is that they run up to the GSD's but they stop short of the goldens and ask if they can pet them, completely backwards I say.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder if the mother has had bad experiences with large dogs and GSDs in particular. As soon as we started walking our pup in public places, people LOVE to tell stories about the GSDs in their lives...the good and the bad.

Still, I would have been annoyed as well. I probably just would have yelled, My dog is watching the ball. He loves to play ball. It probably wouldn't have changed her mind but it would have made me feel better.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Yesterday we took ty out to a park, he was hanging out on a line and there was this little girl with a ball (ty's fave) spinning around in circles throwing up her ball. Tyson offcourse was interested and stood there tail wagging a mile a minute, ears perked, eyes on ball. He was leashed about 10 ft away. Anyways , the mom starts pointing to ty and yelling to her husband about " that gsd giving her daughter the kill look. So we left. It bothered me. It was so rude and unnecessary.


I am finding more and more people that really like the breed. I take the opportunity to answer any questions they might have. I wouldn't have left if they said that to me. Heck I might have even said something along the lines of what look would that be? I love to find out what people are really thinking if they are bold enough to be rude or say something that is rude.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah this child had no interest in ty, no asking to pet him, I am not sure she even noticed him really.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

"The kill look" Ugh! 

I pulled into the post office parking lot the other day. It was hot so I left the AC on for Hans, but left his passenger side back window open just enough so he can stick his snout out to sniff what's happening in the world, lol. 
I'm getting out of the truck while a car pulls up two spaces over and a woman gets out with her approximately 3 yr old grandson.
She looks over at Hans, who is quiet as a mouse, sniffing the air, then looks over and gives me a really dirty look!
I didn't say a word...but I wanted to ask what her problem was exactly-even though I think I know what it was. Sigh.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Iam not one for confrontation. Its just not me, i respect people who flat out tell a person off when they deserve it, but I dont know, I would hate to have said something and her turn around and say something like " the dog went to attack my child" then that is just putting ty in a real bad situation. I just got out of there.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I moved your thread from Chat to Stories, Chat is for non-dog topics only.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Once again, if Ty was a little dog, like a Pom or a Yorkie...the comment "...giving her daughter the kill look"...would have been " oh, look at the cute little doggy, she's so friendly". 

Recently, I have become much more aware of this attitude expressed by humans regarding the supposed disposition of a dog based on it's breed and size. It's "cute" when a small dog barks or focuses on a person but "aggressive/vicious" when larger breed dog like a GSD exhibits the same behavior...it's just how life is for many. Of course, a larger breed dog certainly has the tools to wreak havoc in a more harmful way to a human versus the smaller dog...but still it all comes down to perception on behalf of the human. 

However, there is an upside to this stigma of sorts....many times the large breed dog with good behavior will win the hearts of many, once they see the stability and gentle disposition the dog possesses.....and now, your GSD has become the "gentle giant".

Had I been in your situation, I would have done mostly the same...I would have moved on but first I would have chuckled and opened my dog's mouth and put my face in her jaws a bit and then said..."Okay, Killer let's go elsewhere".


SuperG


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It's not just German Shepherds. I've run into a lot of people who dislike big dogs. I don't care if people like my dogs or not, as long as they steer clear of us until we've had a short conversation. I'd much rather someone hold back than run right up and try to pet my dog without asking.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

One of my closest friends said, "I'm so afraid of German Shepherds!!" when I told her I was getting a puppy. I told her I was getting a dog that would like her. She was afraid of my boy at 9 weeks, even though he was so friendly.

What turned the tide was when he was 6 months old and on a down command in my living room and then he broke it. I didn't say a word, just corrected with the leash which was attached to the prong collar. I think she thought he would come up the leash at me--which, of course, he did not. He just settled back into the down. She saw him as safe when he was obedient to discipline.

Half an hour later she was playing tug outside with him after she saw me do it. I explained about clear headedness and that he would be careful of her hands. I was amazed she wanted to play with him. She had so much fun and she was so brave 

Now she says she is not as afraid of GSDs out in public.


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

It's harder to do from distance, but whenever Ajax is focused on a toy someone or some dog is playing with I pretty much immediately "talk to my dog" saying something like "oh you're watching the ball?" & when he's watching other dogs being walked something like "we have to make sure they want to say hi too" or tell the human he's a sweet boy but does get a little excited to meet other dogs. So far anyone who isn't sure about him in our neighborhood step aside enough but aren't rude & all the neighbor kids do jog up nearby but always ask to pet him before they fully reach him. Then again much of the neighborhood has bigger dogs. I have one coworker who was scared of GSDs after having had one bite at her several years back, but she feels our Ajax would be one she could feel safe around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I train with a small group doing IPO, we don't have our own official field so we bounce between public parks and the trainers land... One morning very early we were training and we were only working on obedience, no protection stuff and someone(saw a few people walking little dogs so we guessed it was one of them) called animal control on us saying we were training "K9's". 

First the park management tried to tell us we couldn't have dogs there but there were nothing about this on the park rules(again many people were walking their small dogs here) and tried to say our dogs weren't on leash... One of the trainers dogs was briefly off leash but this dog is a heavily trained competition dog and was doing a perfect down stay. I get the feeling if the group of us were just training a smaller less "scary" breed nothing would have happened. My trainers dogs are some of the most well balanced stable dogs I've seen, I'm sure one of those smaller dogs would have sooner bit us than them. 

Side note, I own two small dogs and definitely see it... My terrier mix is not a fan of strangers but people always laugh and never take seriously when I tell them, "No you cannot pet her".


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

for the most part everyone who see my GSDs loves them. i rarely go for a walk without getting compliments. i am guessing dogs are uncommon in india. there is a hindu temple down the street that we walk past everyday. i couldn't tell you how many times indian ladies have walked out the door and saw me walking my dogs down the sidewalk and jump back and scream. it's actually pretty humorous. literally scream at the top of lungs and i could be 50 feet away.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

The park we were at was very dog friendly, all on leash and all larger sized doodle looking dogs. It was a non issue until she made it an issue. Ty is no threat to kids heck, we have 3 kids and its been a revolving door with their friends. Keeping in mind that we do proper introductions. My home has been insanely busy lately, home depot deliveries, random people picking things up, kids in and out and ty has not had problems. The fact she made him out to be a killer dog was silly.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look how the GSD is represented , even here on avatars and recently on this forum someone asking about some graphic design -- mouth open , teeth bared , hostile , emphasis on the bite . Why even Doc in his book exploited this perception.
If you want people to think differently about the GSD they will have to be portrayed differently , especially in areas where only superficial attention is given .


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well. They are used in police, military and sports. I guess when you look at the history of them you think " powerful police dogs capable of doing work" sorta like when I think of border collies I think of sheep and farming. I still think the woman was rude though.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I was traveling with Max once-parked in a lot and was taking him out of the car-a woman was walking through and didn't see him -she gasped asked if I could put him back in the car-which I did-she was genuinely fearful-some people have had bad experiences with dogs

If I took Rorie to a park and tied her -and there was a kid playing ball she would be looking pretty intense too I think-


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I usually meet the best people when out with Dexter, but there are the 1 % that are very rude regarding his breed. For example. My city holds movies in the park and this summer we went to a few. I usually meet some friends there ( they also have large dogs : great danes) . I saw my friends and walked over to where they where with Dexter. When I got there there was this lady walking her new shih tzu and maltipoo mix puppy who asked if Dex was dog friendly and I said yes. She brought her puppy over to say hello. I had read some posts were llombardo and some others here always have their dogs greet little dogs by lying down or crawling, so I have been working with Dexter on this for the past 4 months..lol. He immediately got on the floor and crawled towards the puppy, which brought alot of awws and oos except for this one woman who was 2 rows behind us with her 2 frenchies. She began talking really loudly to her friend about how vicious those dogs were and how "people" should not bring those dogs out in public. She was going on and on about aggressive dogs and how certain dogs are dog killers. I was going to tell her something but decided against it. So instead I took Dexter to the food trucks for some food. On the way back to where my friends and my stuff were, one of her dogs came charging out towards us barking and growling. Dexter just looked and kept walking. She had been feeding her dog and I didn't know as her dogs bowl was hidden by her body. Some guy from the crowd yelled " look who's got the aggressive dog now" and everyone started laughing. Dexter and I sat down on our blanket and he fell asleep. I didn't hear a peep from her after that.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol tyson has been attacked by little dogs before. Next time it happens I am going to pick him up and burst into tears, screaming omg my baby my baby.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Haha expect the weirdest looks.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I was stopped at a red light one day a few weeks back and Mystique was sitting in the front passenger seat. Guy stopped in the lane next to us and she gave him that intense GSD stare. At first he looked a little uncomfortable when she wouldn't stop, but then he laughed and waved. I gave her the "watch me" and then the light changed and he pulled away, still waving. It was pretty funny but I can see how intimidating that stare can be to people. 

Personally, I'd rather face a barking, growling dog than that GSD stare. At least you know what the barking, growling dog is thinking. That stare could mean all kinds of bad juujuu. :crazy:


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Lol tyson has been attacked by little dogs before. Next time it happens I am going to pick him up and burst into tears, screaming omg my baby my baby.


Hahaha, I love it! I can just see it!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

When I told people I was getting a GSD most of them were excited to meet my big, bad dog. They think he looks tough and is very macho, lol. I've had some run ins with people who were afraid but walking my pit in public is a bit depressing... people have outright run from me when they see Xena!


----------



## Dakota94 (Sep 23, 2014)

I was outside in my front yard with Dakota just the other day to let him do his business, and some people were walking. I was thinking "Oh great, this might be a great socialization opportunity", but I was definitely wrong. They gave me a funny look and proceeded to talk to each other loudly and say "That puppy will grow up to be vicious". I just looked at them funny and went back inside with my little 10 old Dakota.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

carmspack said:


> look how the GSD is represented , even here on avatars and recently on this forum someone asking about some graphic design -- mouth open , teeth bared , hostile , emphasis on the bite . Why even Doc in his book exploited this perception.
> If you want people to think differently about the GSD they will have to be portrayed differently , especially in areas where only superficial attention is given .


I agree about the image. I have been diving head first into wolf research on conservation, education and protection. One of the images that drives me crazy is the wolf with the teeth showing, looking all scary and intimidating like so:










This is a DVD I own that is pro-wolf, and it's a documentary about wolves trained by a Canadian to act in movies all around the world. He's trying to show a different side of wolves, but still has this typical scary wolf growling on the DVD cover. This is the image that makes people fear and/or want to hunt and eradicate them from existence. How is this type of image helping the cause? I am all for bringing balance, which is maybe why he also put a picture of himself carrying a wolf. I don't want to assume why he put these 2 contrasting images on the cover, but people should be aware that you can't just walk up to a wolf and pet it. I get that. But that should be common sense. You don't need to scare people away from helping.

I work with hunters in Idaho who have told me they were going wolf hunting, and they knew I feed my dogs a raw diet. They joked about how, if they killed a wolf, they would bring the meat back and give me some to feed my dogs. I politely declined their offer. I was not impressed with their sense of humor.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Part of the problem is the urbanization of our societies. We don't have farms and ranches. Many of us don't have yards bigger than a postage stamp. People just don't see the value in large dogs as much. Heck, people are afraid to let their kids play outside after school now-a-days; If the bad guys don't get them the police might show up to arrest the parents. So who is going to run the dog up and down the street, except the tired parents home from work? 
It is so much easier to get a small dog it seems. And if they have a small dog why would anyone want a large dog? Kinda like people who insist than families of more than two kids are doing something very wrong. But that is an entirely different can of worms.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

counter said:


> I agree about the image. I have been diving head first into wolf research on conservation, education and protection. One of the images that drives me crazy is the wolf with the teeth showing, looking all scary and intimidating like so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's even more irritating, the snarling wolf is undoubtedly just posturing, nothing was going to come out of the snarl except communication--"This is mine, get back." And if the wolf he was snarling at reacted very submissively, he probably got to share in whatever the snarling wolf was protecting.

One of my wolf shepherds, a very big fellow, was very growly, it was his way of communicating, even when he was being affectionate, and he was very affectionate. We were always so thankful we had him, instead of someone who would have had him put down because they didn't understand him.

As far as the DVD cover you mentioned, the trainer probably had no input on the cover design. That was done by the art director of the company that produced the DVD.

Susan


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Lol tyson has been attacked by little dogs before. Next time it happens I am going to pick him up and burst into tears, screaming omg my baby my baby.


DO IT. I'll give you a dollar. 

I've had parents step between their kids and my now 5mo old puppy. The truth is that she adores children, but they can't know that without being willing to engage us, and maybe they aren't comfortable with that.

I did have to laugh at one woman. I was walking my girl toward a neighborhood park, and she and her daughter were approaching us on the sidewalk. I stopped the pup and asked her to sit on the boulevard so they could pass. Instead, they stepped to the side, so I told my dog, "Let's walk" and kept moving. Apparently the mom and daughter then turned around and went back to the park. She gave me a super nasty look when she saw me there, with my leashed puppy.

I MIGHT HAVE decided to spend some time running around the empty soccer field with my puppy (leashed). The mom was in the playground just glowering at me. So I MIGHT HAVE decided to then practice (leashed) sit-stays and down-stays near the edge of the playground. For the distraction.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I have found Gus wearing his "working dog" vest brings alot of unwanted attention. Parents let and sometimes encourage their young kids rush him face first, grab him from behind, or attempt to pet him without asking.

When we are out and about without his vest, people cross the road or pull their kids to the other side of them as we walk by in a perfect heel.

Same dog....2 different reactions.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saphire said:


> I have found Gus wearing his "working dog" vest brings alot of unwanted attention. Parents let and sometimes encourage their young kids rush him face first, grab him from behind, or attempt to pet him without asking.
> 
> When we are out and about without his vest, people cross the road or pull their kids to the other side of them as we walk by in a perfect heel.
> 
> Same dog....2 different reactions.


I wonder why that is,


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

With the vest on people "assume" he is well trained and trustworthy.
Without, he is the scarey GSD.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I wonder why that is,


My conjecture? They see the vest and assume, "This dog's cool. He's trained!"

It is actually weirder to me when parents do this than it is when they quietly steer clear. I've had a guy shove his timid small child toward my puppy when the kid clearly was scared of her. He told his son, "Shepherds are such good dogs! Say hi to the puppy!"

I don't have kids of my own and maybe can't criticize, but I had some concerns with how this guy treated his son. The child was afraid and was literally pushed into something with which he wasn't comfortable. My dog typically does very well with kids - calms right down to greet them - but he didn't know her, or me, and couldn't have known that.

People are strange.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Saphire said:


> With the vest on people "assume" he is well trained and trustworthy.
> Without, he is the scarey GSD.


I have seen people blatantly sick there hand out to pat seeing eye dogs when the vest says clearly "do not pet", its a complete lack of respect and engaging a guide dog could put the handler in serious danger. 
I have only had a handful of solo people cross the street with tyson, not my floppy earred girl though, she may as well wear a vest saying "love love love me please" I find people always cross the street when they have a dog with them.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Gus' vest clearly says "DO NOT PET"...It really drives me crazy when people try to touch him. I now get very bothered when they interrupt our training to ask about what he's doing etc.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

I can be easily offended, but I might just tell my girl Verund! and hold her back while she barks wildly in their direction.


----------



## Animosh (Aug 1, 2014)

My little guy is is 4 1/2 months old. he is 55lbs. i have noticed the last couple of weeks that when we are on our walks, people cross the street to the other sidewalk when they see us coming. Both people with dogs and people without. He is a very well behaved dog. We have worked really hard on training and socializing him. Hurts my feeling a little that people would behave this way....Anyone else expierenced this?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

put your pup in a down stay and then invite the mom to come meet-- if you're sure of your dog.


----------



## Jake and Elwood (Feb 1, 2014)

I am struggling with my neighbors. When I walk my 3 1/2 month old german shepherd pups the neighborhood consensus is that I should take them off their leashes and let them "Play" with the neighborhood dogs. My neighbors are convinced the older dogs will put my pups "in their place if necessary and all will be good". I am afraid if an older dog growls/nips at one of my pups, they will respond and the older dog will feel compelled to attack….leading to a long-term problem. Am I being too cautious? I try to explain that I am trying to avoid any negative interaction with ANY dog because I want my pups to have a good attitude towards dogs/people when they are adults. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing? 
BTW…I did relent and let one of my pups off his leash to interact with a 9-year-old retriever today…the retriever growled but did not bite…my pup was fine. I gave a few treats to the retriever (without my pup's knowledge) in an effort to smooth out the environment. No problems but I am a nervous wreck (and I think my neighbor's realize that). I only want my pups to interact with trained, dependable, leashed dogs.


----------



## Animosh (Aug 1, 2014)

Jake and Elwood said:


> I am struggling with my neighbors. When I walk my 3 1/2 month old german shepherd pups the neighborhood consensus is that I should take them off their leashes and let them "Play" with the neighborhood dogs. My neighbors are convinced the older dogs will put my pups "in their place if necessary and all will be good". I am afraid if an older dog growls/nips at one of my pups, they will respond and the older dog will feel compelled to attack….leading to a long-term problem. Am I being too cautious? I try to explain that I am trying to avoid any negative interaction with ANY dog because I want my pups to have a good attitude towards dogs/people when they are adults. What am I doing wrong? What am I missing?
> BTW…I did relent and let one of my pups off his leash to interact with a 9-year-old retriever today…the retriever growled but did not bite…my pup was fine. I gave a few treats to the retriever (without my pup's knowledge) in an effort to smooth out the environment. No problems but I am a nervous wreck (and I think my neighbor's realize that). I only want my pups to interact with trained, dependable, leashed dogs.


I know there is a lot of people on this forum more experience then I but here is my two cents. I believe that it is your job as a "person" to these pups to make sure that every interaction they have right now is a positive one. You and the experiences you allow them to have now are going to shape the adult dog that he will become. I only allow my dog to play with dogs I know, and owners that I know are responsible. 

I feel like it is my responsibility to him and his well being, both physical and emotional. Unfortunately that includes your frame of mind and emotional state as well. If you are nervous every time they play with a new dog. They will think they should be nervous every time they play with new dog. New behavior learned. 

The dog park in the town I live in has a Shepherd that attacks other dogs and a pitbull that has killed another dog. We don’t go there. Not because Every dog or even a majority of dogs that go there are bad but I can't guarantee. And i would be nervous so we just don't do it. 
Just the way I look at, doesn’t mean it’s right. Maybe I am coddling him? I don’t know? Just the practice I have used. 


Good Luck!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

In my area my guys are nearly always complimented! Most folks who strike conversation are eager to meet them and ask if they are friendly. A few have told me negative experiences and most parents do tell their children to leave the dogs alone. Im sorta surprised how many people do ask if they are friendly so their dog can greet them! 
Most people seem to have a positive view on them here.


----------



## dansnow (Sep 26, 2014)

We've had similar experiences when we walk our ~2yr old, Java. We've only had him 4 weeks, and the shelter behaviorist thinks there may have been some abuse in his previous home, so we're working on trust and bonding primarily. We start obedience training this week. 
When we're walking him and we meet someone else walking or riding or with a dog, I get him to sit beside me until they pass, otherwise it's a struggle to keep him from jumping and pulling in an effort to play. It bothers us a bit to see folks shy away even when he' sitting quietly. One young lady looked at Java, who though sitting pressed against my leg was giving her his best GSD stare, turned to her companion and said, loudly, "That dog will tear your face off!" At which point they started walking faster. I could tell that there was nothing I could have said at that point that would have convinced them any differently.

All I can do is work hard to gain Java's full trust, and make sure that he is a well behaved Gentle Giant. That and try to be a little more understanding when people freak out because he's big and has big teeth!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Must've been in the air, or the moon. 

Yesterday, I had the girls at the park, and had brought Babs along. Babs is a little old lady who isn't hurting anyone. We were the only ones there so I let her off-lead, but the kid freaked out because there was a sign, so I leashed her and pretended to be a good citizen. 

Well, time marched on, and three separate people came along walking along the track around the ball fields. I am sitting on a bench, the farthest from the track, no way could she reach the track, leash extended. 

The man with the bull dog, wouldn't walk down the track near us and moved off to another part of the park. I didn't take it personally. Not then. The man with the blackish mutt stopped and called to me if she was connected. I said she was leashed. His dog was trying to drag him toward us, totally uncontrolled. I told Babs to Leave it, and then told her to sit, she sat. 

Then the lady with the foo foo dog, stopped dead in her tracks. She wasn't going to continue on with her walk, staring at Babs. I said she is leashed. Babs never uttered a sound or acted in any way aggressive or even more than mildly interested that there were other dogs in the world. 

My guess is, someone's keeping a monster of a GSD and letting it attack other dogs.


----------

